# Aviation Obstruction Lighting



## jonboyok (Aug 10, 2014)

As a lighting nut one branch of the hobby I enjoy tinkering around with is aviation obstruction lighting used on cell phone/radio towers, water tanks and other tall obstacles which are required by the FAA to have lighting if over a certain height. Here are some of the large xenon strobe versions I have, some of them flash white both day and night, others flash white in the day and red at night and some just flash red at night(if the tower is painted). At 20,000 candelas in day mode, these suckers will get your attention. Anyone else here mess with any of this stuff?


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Aug 11, 2014)

Heh, all I can say is, they don't look that big from the ground!

I spy an LED one?

So, I've always wondered how big the xenon tubes are in those things, they are bright as heck! Got any pics of a typical xenon tube that is in one of these?

Cool collection! Those fresnel lenses glass? Bet those things are heavy!!!


----------



## Dave D (Aug 11, 2014)

In the UK the Obstruction lights are constant red, in addition to stopping us from flying into the mast the lights are a great navigation aid, as you can see masts 40 miles away on a clear night.

I'm also surprised at just how big those lights are, I'm sure that the ones in the UK are smaller as they don't look anything like that size even when you are flying past them.


----------



## mcnair55 (Aug 11, 2014)

What do you do with them when you have built them?


----------



## jonboyok (Aug 11, 2014)

[FONT=Arial, Times New Roman]The actual strobe part or "flashhead" usually aren't that heavy since the Fresnel lens is made from UV resistant acrylic. But the power converter is the heavy part, it houses all the transformers and discharge capacitors and can weigh 80lbs, but they are typically remotely mounted near the ground or at the base of structure, a high voltage multi-conductor cable runs between the flashhead and power converter. [/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Times New Roman]But the older incandescent beacons like the one pictured below are in fact all glass, and weigh about 70lbs.
[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Times New Roman]

Yes the one pictured above is an LED/Strobe combo, it has a white strobe for day time and red LEDs for night, below is a picture of the same light with the LEDs lit. LED technology for tower lighting is becoming very popular, especially since they now make them bright enough that white LEDs can replace the day time strobes. 
[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Times New Roman]

Here is a size comparison for the typical xenon flash tubes used in these lights. 
[/FONT]


----------



## Str8stroke (Aug 11, 2014)

WOW, I thought I was the only person who owned one of these. I have one I converted to 110Volt. I kept it on the back deck. I am about to convert it to 12 volt led and keep a deep cycle battery in the box its mounted to. Then charge with a 15 watt harbor freight solar panel. Mine is not a double decker! Just a single. Looks the same as the top picture. It came from the top of a local radio tower. It is much larger in person. Mine is about 15 inches tall and 16 inches wide.


----------



## jonboyok (Aug 11, 2014)

That's cool that you converted one, I would like to see it after the LED conversion. I have one of the glass incandescent beacons I converted to regular light bulb sockets, but I like to keep the strobe stuff as it is, they are fun to hook up and make flash. I have several different brands and models, its nice to be able to know how to maintain the different brands.


----------



## Str8stroke (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes jonboyok, I brought it inside a few days ago to figure out how I am going to convert it. The main reason I did the regular light bulb is that my wife says I have enough strobe lights already and I wanted to put a regular LED light bulb for energy reasons. I would leave mine on a timer on the back deck. When guests come over, its a REAL conversation piece. Irony is that my grand father changed these bulbs for a living. 

So, my led plan is to take a 2 liter bottle or the like and cut it to fit, wrap in in SMD led string lights. They are wireless and by wrapping them, I can really get a bunch in there. I tested the remote and I will work from my window. So I don't even have to go outside to adjust it. Plus!!! Now I will have flashing back! I will post some pics here when I get to working on it in a few weeks. I subscribed to this thread too.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Aug 12, 2014)

I would guess that if you stray the LEDs' placement from the original placement, you could get a wider illuminating beam, rather than a narrow band. I'd get the cold shoulder if I brought anymore "toys and junk" home, but golly, do want! Would be much cooler than the stupid table lamp we use in the living room right now


----------



## Str8stroke (Aug 12, 2014)

bsh, Yes, I am not really going for high lumen output, mostly for looks if you will. After just having the thing light up, people would comment. So, my new rig will really be a conversation piece. I hope to get it done soon. I may even paint it. I bought the Hammer Copper spray paint. I think that would go nicely with my wooden deck. Even though the deck is kinda tired looking. LOL


----------



## Illum (Aug 12, 2014)

one hell of a camp lantern if you can mod it to constant on


----------



## FRITZHID (Sep 10, 2014)

Years ago a gentleman was selling one of the large, hinged, red glass incan versions at a rummage sale. 2 huge 500w bulbs inside, he'd wired for 120v. He fired it up for me, I could feel the heat 10' away! 
Alas, I couldn't afford it :-(
I'd love to aquire an led/strobe version! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------

